# 2012 cruze eco manual change transmission mount, battery side, mounting bolts



## Nikon1234 (Nov 25, 2012)

Hi. Guys:

I want to change the transmission mount on the battery side, see the attachment.

The workshop manual tells me to discard the three bolts. 

Anyone help me on where to buy the new bolts, Autozone, Home Depot?

Thanks.

Dan


----------



## Nikon1234 (Nov 25, 2012)

looked over the forum and figured them out, maybe these are TTY bolts?

Please help, where to get these bolts?

thanks.


----------



## endarvr (5 mo ago)

By inspection (I just removed/replaced all mounts), the upper trans and engine mounts have equivalent mount-to-bracket 3x bolts (11570514) and mount-to-body 2x bolts/1x nut (maybe 11588741?/unknown nut part). Therefore you were looking for 11570514.


----------

